# cupping



## JC (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a ss 4 blade with some fractory cupping i would like it to have more who does the best work and what kinda price range am i looking at thanks,Jeff


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

previous post....

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1238642192

prices? call and ask


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

[smiley=1-beer-german.gif] Welcome Sir ...


Guy here in Tampa does it about $135.00


----------



## JC (Feb 28, 2010)

ok thanks i called TA mahonys the other day and they said around 30 bucks and that didnt sound right so that why i was asking


----------

